# Sprawdzenie flag skompilowanego ebuilda

## kermu

Czy jest możliwość sprawdzenia z jakimi flagami został skompilowany aktualny ebuild ?

Krzysztof

----------

## sebas86

Jest, można ręcznie zobaczyć w pliku USE dla opowiedniej paczki w /var/db/pkg lub skorzystać z narzędzia equery (opcja uses). Equery znajdziesz w paczce app-portage/gentoolkit.

----------

## sherszen

Albo emerge -pv... o jakie flagi chodzi? USE, czy kompilatora?

----------

## kermu

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Jest, można ręcznie zobaczyć w pliku USE dla opowiedniej paczki w /var/db/pkg lub skorzystać z narzędzia equery (opcja uses). Equery znajdziesz w paczce app-portage/gentoolkit.

 

Chcę konkretnie ustalić czy przy kompilacji była włączona flaga "pdf" za pomocą USE

```
pc # cat /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8/USE

alsa dbus elibc_glibc gnome hal jpeg kernel_linux mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff userland_GNU wmf x86

pc # cat /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8/IUSE

alsa aalib altivec curl dbus debug doc exif gnome hal jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff webkit wmf debug

pc # equery uses gimp

[ Searching for packages matching gimp... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 ]

 U I

 - - aalib   : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa    : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - curl    : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 + + dbus    : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug   : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see 

 - - doc     : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - exif    : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 + + gnome   : Adds GNOME support

 + + hal     : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 + + jpeg    : Adds JPEG image support

 - - lcms    : Adds lcms support (color management engine)

 + + mmx     : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - + mng     : Adds support for libmng (MNG images)

 - + pdf     : Adds general support for PDF (Portable Document Format), this replaces the pdflib and cpdflib flags

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

 + + png     : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + python  : Adds support/bindings for the Python language

 + + smp     : Enable support for multiprocessors or multicore systems

 + + sse     : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 + + svg     : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)

 + + tiff    : Adds support for the TIFF image format

 - - webkit  : Enable the webkit rendering engine

 + + wmf     : Adds support for the Windows Metafile vector image format
```

Jak to interpretować ? "Cat" pokazuje że flagi były zaznaczone a equery że nie ?

Czy się różni USE od IUSE ?

Pozdrawiam

Krzysztof

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Proszę używać BBCode.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## sebas86

 *kermu wrote:*   

> [ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]
> 
> [        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]
> 
> Jak to interpretować ? "Cat" pokazuje że flagi były zaznaczone a equery że nie ?
> ...

  Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś, sam equery wyświetla od razu opis co jest do czego. W lewej kolumnie masz flagi z pliku make.conf (globalne flagi USE), po lewej te flagi, z którym paczka została zainstalowana (są to flagi dodawane domyślnie wraz z profilem oraz flagi ustawiane per paczka). Sherszen, tutaj przy okazji widać przewagę narzędzia equery nad emerge -pv.

 *kermu wrote:*   

> Chcę konkretnie ustalić czy przy kompilacji była włączona flaga "pdf" za pomocą USE

  Nie wiem, o które USE Ci chodzi, ale zdaje się, że to jest to czego szukasz (flaga USE ustawiana w /etc/make.conf).

----------

## kermu

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *kermu wrote:*   [ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]
> 
> [        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]
> 
> Jak to interpretować ? "Cat" pokazuje że flagi były zaznaczone a equery że nie ?
> ...

 

Z tego wynika, że equery podaje aktualne flagi z make.conf a nie takie jakie maiły miejsce podczas kompilacji, ponieważ przed chwilą celowo usunąłem z make.conf flagę "pdf"  i jest U -pdf, podaczas gdy w var/db/pkg/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8/USE jest "+pdf" Mam nadzieję , że IUSE jest podawane poprawnie na chwilę kompilacji.

Krzysztof

----------

## sebas86

 *kermu wrote:*   

> Z tego wynika, że equery podaje aktualne flagi z make.conf a nie takie jakie maiły miejsce podczas kompilacji, ponieważ przed chwilą celowo usunąłem z make.conf flagę "pdf"  i jest U -pdf, podaczas gdy w var/db/pkg/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8/USE jest "+pdf" Mam nadzieję , że IUSE jest podawane poprawnie na chwilę kompilacji.

  Tak to są flagi, z którym zbudowałeś paczkę (kolumna I) - tylko nie myl tego z plikiem IUSE, który znajduje się /var/db/pkg - ten plik zawiera wszystkie możliwe do ustawienia flagi, flagi rzeczywiście włączone masz w pliku USE. Niestety nie ma możliwości sprawdzenia, która flaga gdzie została ustawiona (trzeba byłoby skopiować do każdej paczki dość pokaźny zestaw danych). Equery zdaje się daje poprawne wyniki do póki nie korzystasz z przełącznika -a/--all, mają prawdopodobnie jakiś błąd w skrypcie i wtedy pokazuje w obu kolumnach to samo (to znaczy kolumna I zaczyna pokazywać aktualny stan flag, a nie stan na moment instalacji).

PS. Po co jeszcze raz skopiowałeś ten sam post?

----------

## kermu

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  Niestety nie ma możliwości sprawdzenia, która flaga gdzie została ustawiona (trzeba byłoby skopiować do każdej paczki dość pokaźny zestaw danych). Equery zdaje się daje poprawne wyniki do póki nie korzystasz z przełącznika -a/--all, mają prawdopodobnie jakiś błąd w skrypcie i wtedy pokazuje w obu kolumnach to samo (to znaczy kolumna I zaczyna pokazywać aktualny stan flag, a nie stan na moment instalacji).
> 
> 

 

Sądziłem że equery właśnie korzysta z plików USE oraz IUSE w /var/db/pkg/..

Jeśli tak nie jest, skąd wyciąga informację o flagach ustawionych w momencie kompilacji ?

Krzysztof

----------

## Jacekalex

A może:

```
qlist -IUq gimp
```

da radę?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/portage-utils.xml

EDYTA:

Zainstaluj sobie app-portage/eix a potem komenda (z roota):

```
eix-update
```

A potem np:

```
eix -I gimp
```

On też pokazuje flagi.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Fri Sep 24, 2010 2:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Exil

```
emerge --info gimp
```

też pokaże z jakimi flagami został skompilowany program.

----------

